# Thor gruesome raccoon kill...pics..



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Hope you guys don't get to gross out by these pics, but he finally did it, Thor got his 1st raccoon kill. A sad day for Thor he kept the head with him for almost two days, wondering what had happened to the rest of it.....


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

:groovy::happyboogie::rofl:Gotcha!!!!....That poor lil raccoon, I bought it at WALMART for him, now he's after his skunk....


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope he gets a new raccoon soon


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow.... what a harsh way to go... never stood a stuffings chance!.... he looks a little bored now lol


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> wow.... what a harsh way to go... never stood a stuffings chance!.... he looks a little bored now lol


That's a great comeback, I like it.....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

rjThor said:


> That's a great comeback, I like it.....


 
LOL! glad you like it!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

As I was opening the thread, I was thinking what kind of person would post pictures like this! But I should have been asking myself what kind of person opens the thread LOL


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Mac's Mom said:


> As I was opening the thread, I was thinking what kind of person would post pictures like this! But I should have been asking myself what kind of person opens the thread LOL


Thank you, you read my mind, I figured some of you guys would be very upset about a lil raccoon getting beheaded n all, but then again, what kind of person would really want to see the pics.........so I was curious and wanted to post them up for all of US to have some fun with...


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

LOL - Good one rjThor! 

He definitely needs a new raccoon!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Whew...after some of the threads recently.........you know..........comic relief


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

LMAO, that was a good one! Yep those pesky critters don't live long at my house either


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Shame on you,  before I opened the thread I thought poor little **** and is he not afraid his pup could get rabies.:laugh:


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*You must stop!*

Oh my! This must be, as Barney would say "nipped in the bud" immediately! It starts with racoons, but as any expert will tell you, racoons are a gateway critter leading to rabbits, tigers and ultimately teddy bears! It is a vicious cycle of seeking the next high. I recommend you get him in to rehab as soon as possible. I wish you the best.

Such a shame.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

DWP said:


> Oh my! This must be, as Barney would say "nipped in the bud" immediately! It starts with racoons, but as any expert will tell you, racoons are a gateway critter leading to rabbits, tigers and ultimately teddy bears! It is a vicious cycle of seeking the next high. I recommend you get him in to rehab as soon as possible. I wish you the best.
> 
> Such a shame.


:rofl:

Too funny!!!! 

rjThor - I love it!! Awesome joke for a Thursday morning.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Whew...after some of the threads recently.........you know..........comic relief


 exactly my thoughts, wanted to see how many openings i would get, and how many would actually reply back, big difference on both, but you are right, sometimes we all need a good laugh, and not take everything so serious on here.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

rjThor said:


> but then again, what kind of person would really want to see the pics...


I was curious as to what people were saying but definitely didn't want to see pics so I opened and scrolled down as fast as I could without looking and then was really relieved to read the comments that it was a joke!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> I was curious as to what people were saying but definitely didn't want to see pics so I opened and scrolled down as fast as I could without looking and then was really relieved to read the comments that it was a joke!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

vat said:


> LMAO, that was a good one! Yep those pesky critters don't live long at my house either


 That **** was his first one I bought him when he was a pup, it's normally the tennis balls that get it real quick, poor balls they never stand a chance, but glad you found it funny, and were not upset at me for the prank....


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Shame on you,  before I opened the thread I thought poor little **** and is he not afraid his pup could get rabies.:laugh:


 ....Before I posted and added the pics. I really had to weigh out the options, of how many people were just gonna reply before reading or looking at the pics., and wondered, ok how many of my GS lovers are just gonna raise ****, and bite some of my a%# off without looking, so far so good, everyone has looked, but if you notice alot of looks very few responses, I wonder why.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Mac's Mom said:


> As I was opening the thread, I was thinking what kind of person would post pictures like this! But I should have been asking myself what kind of person opens the thread LOL


A bunch of sickos!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, I was so hesitant to look at the pictures! Glad I did!! :wub:


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Curiosity killed the cat, or the racoon? I bet you get a lot of hits...LOL

Cute, thanks for not showing the real thing....LOL Beautiful black GSD, looks like mine....


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Total disappointment. RjThor, you're such a tease.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Poor, poor Rocky Raccoon. Lost his head over the misadventure.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Loved the pictures! What a stunning dog!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Hysterical!! You totally got me. I was thinking, "Oooooh do I want to see this train wreck?" (obviously I did) Funny, funny, funny!! Clever replies too, thank for the laughs!!


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

DWP said:


> Oh my! This must be, as Barney would say "nipped in the bud" immediately! It starts with racoons, but as any expert will tell you, racoons are a gateway critter leading to rabbits, tigers and ultimately teddy bears! It is a vicious cycle of seeking the next high. I recommend you get him in to rehab as soon as possible. I wish you the best.
> 
> Such a shame.


:toasting:....hilarious response, thanks for the laugh.....:laugh:very clever, couldn't stop:rofl:...


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

MrsMiaW you are very welcome, I accomplished part of my goal, making my friends laugh, the second one was, how many are gonna view the pics., and not admit to it, or comment on the post?


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> I was curious as to what people were saying but definitely didn't want to see pics so I opened and scrolled down as fast as I could without looking and then was really relieved to read the comments that it was a joke!


Jamie, hope this one doesn't get me in trouble n get's me thrown to the wolves....just wanted to bring a smile or a laugh, we all need one once in a while.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I was kind of suspecting you were joking, 'cause I just didn't think you would traumatize us like that. LOL!

I remember the good old days when my shepherd used to love playing with those stuffed animals. She would pull out the stuffing and my son would gag. (Yeah - he won't be looking at a career in medicine.)

Loved the pics. Thank you for the smile!


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

What a great way to break up a really bad night at work. You had me laughing with this one. Maybe your raccoon head will eventually join up with Shadow's duck beak? He carried that one around for the longest time. These poor defenseless stuffies. RIP poor little Raccoon. LOL


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

LOL I was about to get in here and lecture about Lepto and Rabies!!

They say serial killers take trophies of their kill. I think you should watch this one aranoid:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cujo gutted Bambi today -- no pictures though. I heard it squeaking, then nothing. Then Mom came out of her room and was all sad saying something like, awe did you hurt the deerie. LOL! I went over there and white guts everywhere.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Got U!!!! Glad U enjoyed it....


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

clearcreekranch said:


> A bunch of sickos!


Yes we are to be dealing with each other on a daily basis.....:crazy:


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Haha, I was so hesitant to look at the pictures! Glad I did!! :wub:


Glad you did Victoria, Thor would've been so hurt had you not looked at his hard work...:smirk:


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

frenchie27 said:


> Curiosity killed the cat, or the racoon? I bet you get a lot of hits...LOL
> 
> Cute, thanks for not showing the real thing....LOL Beautiful black GSD, looks like mine....


Thank you, and yes lots of hits, but alot of no admission to looking at the pics, I wonder why...


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

must say, i was a little disappointed, does that make me depraved?


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> Total disappointment. RjThor, you're such a tease.


We got to lighten up the mood at times, and make each other laugh, besides I was curious to see how many really wanted to see a dead raccoon, and who would really admit to it....


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Poor, poor Rocky Raccoon. Lost his head over the misadventure.


 Poor lil Rocky Raccoon, he kept hiding under the bed, but somehow Thor would always paw his way on him. Surprised he actually made it this long.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

lisgje said:


> Loved the pictures! What a stunning dog!


 Thank you very much, it actually took me a couple of days to finally add them, I was busy trying to find the head to lil Rocky, when I would find the head, I wasn't able to find the body, n vice versa...:crazy:. Thor is going on 7 months in a couple of weeks, glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> Hysterical!! You totally got me. I was thinking, "Oooooh do I want to see this train wreck?" (obviously I did) Funny, funny, funny!! Clever replies too, thank for the laughs!!


 So far so good, everyone is reading or looking at the pics before they start to lecture or get on me, about raccoons n rabbiesbut i've actually gotten a kick out of some of the funny replies I've been receiving. Glad I was able to surpise you, and make you laugh.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I was kind of suspecting you were joking, 'cause I just didn't think you would traumatize us like that. LOL!
> 
> I remember the good old days when my shepherd used to love playing with those stuffed animals. She would pull out the stuffing and my son would gag. (Yeah - he won't be looking at a career in medicine.)
> 
> Loved the pics. Thank you for the smile!


You are welcome, and of course not I wouldn't put myself or subject myself to such bad bashing on here, I've gotten to know some of the regulars on here, and I know they would let me have It really good If It were a real ****. My Thor is only gonna be 7months, and right now he's going thru this crazy lil stage, where he feels anything, and that's including my dress shoes, cowboy boots, new tennis is open game for his teething pleasure...


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Me: Hey husband I need to show you something.

Husband: What

(show thread title)

H: What? Why?! Why do I need to see this?

M: Well we live with a Beast... we should just be aware

(Load photos....)

H: oh Gross..what is that?

M: (trying so hard to be straight faced that tears are welling in my eyes, says innocently) You think?

click to next photo while he groans

H: Wait, what IS that.? Oh wait...is that stuffed? oh. Ha Ha you got me...ha ha ha (with much sarcasm)


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

shadow mum said:


> What a great way to break up a really bad night at work. You had me laughing with this one. Maybe your raccoon head will eventually join up with Shadow's duck beak? He carried that one around for the longest time. These poor defenseless stuffies. RIP poor little Raccoon. LOL


well the head showed up, but now the body is missing, I'm giving up on getting this lil stuffie sewed up, gonna have to send it to the trash. Yup these lil stuffies have no clue what they are up against until they get to our home, and then see them big sharp k9 teeth.......our land sharks have no mercy on anything, including our stuff, like my new dress shoes for work...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I just wanted to share my story here too. Yesterday afternoon, Rosa tangled with a skunk IN THE HOUSE!!! It was horrible....


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Reminds me of what I did to my daughter; Julie. She has a stuff German Shepherd similar to a teddy bear and I felt a little devious. So since I was fostering my son's puppy and she was still having small accidents I decided to raise my voice at my daughter because there was a huge mess of poop on her floor. Unknowing to my daughter all she knew was I was very upset and being quite verbal about it. So my daughter was quite upset by the time she got to her room, and all she knew was I was screaming about dog poop in her bedroom. When she walked into her bedroom I had already carefully staged the area; her GSD stuffed animal was on the floor and I had taken about 25 cotton balls and put them all around her bedroom floor. She looked in her room and saw the GSD and the cotton balls and I looked at her and said "Get it"? Stuffed animal and cotton ball poop; she got it but got made at me because I made her get up. 

Now we laugh about it, I hope this comes across understandable. Yeah I'm a goofy father....


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

rjThor said:


> :groovy::happyboogie::rofl:Gotcha!!!!....That poor lil raccoon, I bought it at WALMART for him, now he's after his skunk....


LOL, my crew has the **** & fox. Our BGSD is afraid of the noise they make, such a wussy. Toy bin on crates & if the crates get hit a certain way, off the critter goes & then off Shadow goes.... lol But if he see a real critter, a whole diff story. Thor is very handsome.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Ya got me.
I got home Friday from an extremely disturbing day at work and saw the title and thought:

Aw...Heck NO! (only it wasn't "heck")

Good job, I had to wait until today to actually open it.

:crazy:


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> LOL I was about to get in here and lecture about Lepto and Rabies!!
> 
> They say serial killers take trophies of their kill. I think you should watch this one aranoid:


 Oh yeah, he still walks around with the headless body, but I cant seem to find his skunk, my son might have hid him, not wanting the same fate for it. I would hate to see what he would do to a lil kitten..and I say this because they love to be in our field, hiding n playing, i think they enjoy teasing him.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

selzer said:


> Cujo gutted Bambi today -- no pictures though. I heard it squeaking, then nothing. Then Mom came out of her room and was all sad saying something like, awe did you hurt the deerie. LOL! I went over there and white guts everywhere.


:lurking:....selzer seems you got yourself a lil stuffer killa, just like me, don't know what actually happened to the white guts of the lil rocky roccoon, Thor must have ate them. I'm sure as smart as he is, he was trying to hide the evidence.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Poor racoon! What is Thor eating, he may need more fiber in his diet?

Karlo had his way with one of the seven dwarfs...after this pic the head dissappeared too. Not sure where it went! 
daring me to take it from him:


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

yuricamp said:


> must say, i was a little disappointed, does that make me depraved?


....yup you sure are my friend....:silly:you should know we keep it pg13..:rofl:


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

My puppy Kona, 11 weeks, has eaten murdered 2 of those poor pink dogs from PetsMart. She is working on the third. She loves them though lol.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

tsteves said:


> My puppy Kona, 11 weeks, has eaten murdered 2 of those poor pink dogs from PetsMart. She is working on the third. She loves them though lol.


...His next victim, the duck!!!!


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

dogsnkiddos said:


> Me: Hey husband I need to show you something.
> 
> Husband: What
> 
> ...


 ...I'm glad I was able to help you play a prank on your hubby...


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought the same one, lol...


----------

